# Notebook langsam - trotz guter Hardware



## Meiereika (30. März 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe neulich wieder meinen - schon etwas älteren - Lenovo Laptop rausgekramt, da ich ihn jobbedingt brauchte.
Allerdings war er mal wieder kaum zu gebrauchen, da sowohl System- als auch Programmstarts ewig dauerten.
Das Booten dauert gefühlt 20 Minuten, bis er dann mal richtig ansprechbar ist.
Programmstarts dauern bis zu 5 Minuten. Selbst danach ist die Ansprechzeit unzumutbar.

Ich habe das gute Stück 2012 neu gekauft und ca. 1 Jahr lang benutzt. 
Anfang diesen Jahres habe ich das Notebook neu aufgesetzt. Jedoch brachte das leider auch keine Pluspunkte in Sachen Geschwindigkeit. Es blieb alles wie beim alten.

Da ich nächste Woche allerdings gezwungenermaßen einen Laptop für meine Arbeit benötige, muss ich nun schnell eine Entscheidung treffen. Neues Notebook kaufen, oder den alten etwas aufmotzen?
Für Internet- und Officeanwendungen ist er zu gebrauchen. Ich muss ihn aber zu nächster Woche für Fotobearbeitung und zum Drucken fit machen.


Folgende Hardware ist verbaut:

Lenovo Ideapad N581
OS: Win 7 Home Premium
CPU: Intel i5-3210M CPU (2x 2,50 GHz)
RAM: 8GB (DDR 3)
GPU: Geforce 610M
HDD: 1TB (Seagate ST1000LM024 HN-M101MBB)


Ich hatte da an den Einbau einer SSD gedacht. Wäre allerdings schade, wenn danach immer noch nicht alle Ausbremser beseitigt wären.

Meine Fragen wären daher:
1. Ist es sinvoll den Rechner noch hier und da hardwaremäßig aufzurüsten oder spar ich lieber das Geld und besorg mir einen Neuen? (Budget hätte ich gerade nur max. 500-600€)
2. Bei welchen Komponenten bedarf es einer Aufrüstung (SSD, Grafikkarte, RAM würden mir jetzt einfallen)
3. Besteht überhaupt die Möglichkeit, derart viele Komponenten aufzurüsten (wie bei einem Desktop Rechner)?
4. Ist es möglich die SSD einzubauen und gleichzeitig die 1TB HDD drinnen zu behalten?
5. Ist der SSD-Einbau einem Semi-Laien wie mir zuzutrauen (habe bis jetzt nur an Desktop-PCs rumgeschraubt)?
6. Wäre ein Upgrade auf Win 10 zu empfehlen (evtl. bessere Ausnutzung der Hardwareleistung?)


Wäre euch super dankbar für eure Antworten!
Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## teachmeluv (30. März 2017)

Die Hardware sieht doch soweit gut aus, CPU-Upgrades machen in einem Notebook keinen Sinn und sind sicherlich auch schwer. Grafikkarten in Notebooks kann man nicht austauschen (außer einige wenige Modelle von Alienware, soweit ich weiß).

Meine Empfehlung ist eine SSD sowie ggf. noch weitere 8 GB RAM. Damit holst du das maximale aus der Kiste noch raus.

Und bei einem eventuellen Einbau auch gleich mal das Innenleben nach Staub prüfen und ggf. reinigen


----------



## Cinnayum (30. März 2017)

Mehr RAM brauchst du nicht.

Windows 7 startet auf Notebookfestplatten mit 5400 U/min und geringer Datendichte sehr langsam.
Windows 8.1 oder 10 starten viel schneller.

Die SSD ist eine gute Idee.

Die Grafikkarte kannst du nicht wechseln, die ist verlötet.
Die CPU könnte man prinzipiell wechseln, es bringt dir aber vermutlich nichts. Dafür musst du auf jeden Fall eine Weile googlen, was das Board, der Sockel und die Kühlung überhaupt hergibt.


----------



## teachmeluv (30. März 2017)

Meiereika schrieb:


> Ich muss ihn aber zu nächster Woche für Fotobearbeitung und zum Drucken fit machen.





Cinnayum schrieb:


> Mehr RAM brauchst du nicht.



Bei dem Schwerpunkt auf Fotobearbeitung darauf kann es nicht schaden, sollte ein komplettes Upgrade doch nicht attraktiv genug sein. Da kann es gar nicht genug RAM haben


----------



## NatokWa (30. März 2017)

Die größte Frage in Sahcen RAM ist eher : Hat der EINEN oder ZWEI Riegel verbaut . Lappy-Hersteller stecken nämisch leider verdammt gerne nur EINEN Riegel rein weil der billiger ist als 2 und schon ist da nix mit Dual-Channel und ALLES läuft langsamer .

Mein alter Lappy war nach einbau einer SSD und eines 2. Speicherriegels nicht mehr zu erkennen leistungstechnisch . Statt 5 Minuten für'n Boot war der plötzlich nach 50 Sekunden vollständig auf'm Desktop (Win7) was zwar auch keine Rekordzeit , für einen Mobile I3 (2,1Ghz) aber schon ordentlich ist .

Die GraKa ist allerdings ein absoluter Griff ins Klo ..... die iGPU dürft fast genauso stark sein wie die 610m .... solche Mogelpackungen sollten verboten werden ..... meiner hat ne 540m , auch net klasse aber es lief alles (incl WoW) 
Finde leider nix zum inneren Aufbau des Lappys , den genauso wie bei der CPU KÖNNTE es sein das die eben DOCH tauschbar ist , allerdings nur unter recht begrenzten Bedingungen . Dies geht immer DANN wenn statt verlöteter Chips eine MXM-Steckkarte genutzt wird . In MEINEM ist eine MXM drinne , aber ich kann sie nur gegen eine andere 540m tauschen ..... da macht die Kühlung nämisch nur mit wenn die zu kühlenden Teile auf der NEUEN Karte an exakt der gleichen Stelle sind wie auf der alten ... und DAS ist verdammt selten und setzt entsprechendes Bastelgeschick vorraus wenn man trotzdem tauschen will .

BTW : Prozessor KANN aufrüstbar sein , dies gilt aber längst nicht immer da die meisten Mobile CPU's nicht gesockelt sondern verlötet sind (Statt LPA/PGA dann BGA) und das ist natürlich NICHT tauschbar .
GraKa KANN ebenfalls tauschbar sein , aber NUR wenns eine MXM Steckkarte ist und nicht nur ein verlöteter Chipsatz . ALlerdings gibt es da zu beachten das die neue Karte die zu kühlenden Teile an exakt den selben Stellen haben muss wie die alte , ansonsten passt die Kühlung natürlich nicht . Wenn man auf Bastelleien steht KANN man das natürlich trotzden hinkriegen , aber das gefriekel ist es den meisten net Wert .


----------



## DKK007 (30. März 2017)

Ich würde davon ausgehen, das sowohl CPU als auch GPU verlötet sind. Hab selber so einen i5 im Laptop und der sitzt direkt auf dem Board. 

Würde zu einer SSD raten.


----------



## ThoSta (30. März 2017)

Auch wenn die iGPU fast so schnell sein sollte, hat eine eigene Karte immer noch ihre Vorteile. Gerade die Mobil CPUs hängen gerne im Power Limit an dem die iGPU natürlich deutlich mitknabbert. Auch die Abwärme wird dadurch verteilt was in Laptops oft ein Thema ist.

Bei deiner Hardware sollte eine SSD aber erstmal reichen. Wenn er dann super läuft kannst du immernoch entscheiden ob du mehr RAM brauchst.
Haben in der Familie einen alten Travelmate mit i3 der ersten Generation und 4GB RAM. Mit SSD ist der immernoch top dabei obwohl er Dank SATA2 die Geschwindigkeit gar nicht voll ausnutzen kann.


----------



## fotoman (30. März 2017)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Windows 7 startet auf Notebookfestplatten mit 5400 U/min und geringer Datendichte sehr langsam.


Auch damit braucht ein aufgräumtes System (u.U. mal defragmentieren und die Systembereinigung laufen lassen) keine 10 Minuten. Nach gut einer Minute war mein x220 trotz 5400er HDD regelmäßig einsatzfähig, und das natürlich mit einem vollständigen Neustart (kein Hybernating oder sonstiges, was auf einer HDD keinen Sinn macht, wenn man nach dem Booten nicht dutzende Programme starten muss).



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Die SSD ist eine gute Idee.


Das sehe ich zwar auch so. Bevor aber nicht ansatzweise klar ist, woher nach dem Neuaufsetzen des Laptops die Probleme kommen, bringt das auch nur bedingt etwas.

Der Taskmanager/ProcessExplorer sollte schonmal ansatzweise anzeigen, was da abläuft (Windwos Updates, .NET Optimierung, Virenscanner, irgendeine, hoffentlich ungewollte, Zusatzsoftware, Window Indizierung). Bootet der Rechner z.B. mit und ohne Internetzugriff gleich langsam usw.

Bis vieleicht auf die HDD würde ich persönlich nichts aufrüsten. Selbst 24 MPix Raw-Entwicklung oder "normale" Bildbearbeitung ist auf meinen x220 (i5-2540M, 8 GB Ram, mittlerweile mit SSD) problemlos und ohne große Verzögerung möglich. HDRs aus >20 Bildern wird z.B. ein Problem, aber da müsste man erst mal klären, ob der Rechner überhaupt 16 oder gar 32 GB Ram unterstützt. Ein i7-7700K wird mit Sicherheit schneller sein, da gehört dann aber auch ein vernünftiger Monitor zur Bildbearbeitung ran.

Win 10 würde ich lassen, persönlich würde ich sogar das Original-Image von Lenovo zurück spielen (falls man denn damals so schlau war, eins anzufertigen). Da sind dann garantiert funktionierende Treiber dabei, welche das Lenovo-Tool im Zweifel auch aktualisiert.

Für den SSD-Umbau muss man sich halt im Netz die Infos suchen (z.B. Youtube-Videos oder das Service-Manual von Lenovo). Bei meinem Lenovo x220 war das recht einfach, der Einbau der 2. SSD war dagegen etwas schwieriger.

Die SMART-Werte der Platte hast Du sicher mal angesehen. Nicht, dass die HDD Fehler hat und damit alles ausbremst.


----------



## Scubaman (30. März 2017)

Als erstes im Taskmanager überprüfen, was da im Hintergrund die Leistung schluckt.  Hatte mal das hier:

Probleme mit der Leistung


----------



## Atent123 (30. März 2017)

ThoSta schrieb:


> Auch wenn die iGPU fast so schnell sein sollte, hat eine eigene Karte immer noch ihre Vorteile. Gerade die Mobil CPUs hängen gerne im Power Limit an dem die iGPU natürlich deutlich mitknabbert. Auch die Abwärme wird dadurch verteilt was in Laptops oft ein Thema ist.
> 
> Bei deiner Hardware sollte eine SSD aber erstmal reichen. Wenn er dann super läuft kannst du immernoch entscheiden ob du mehr RAM brauchst.
> Haben in der Familie einen alten Travelmate mit i3 der ersten Generation und 4GB RAM. Mit SSD ist der immernoch top dabei obwohl er Dank SATA2 die Geschwindigkeit gar nicht voll ausnutzen kann.



Das Problem ist das selbst die IGPUs die GT610M inzwischen locker in die Tasche stecken.
Die aktuelle standart GT2 IGPU die HD620 lässt sich am ehesten mit einer GT920m vergleichen.
Bei der GT610m handelt es sich übrigens sogar noch um eine umgebrandete Fermi Karte.


----------



## fotoman (30. März 2017)

Die HDD kann man wohl problemos tauschen
Test Lenovo IdeaPad N581 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Wenn ich mir dann aber das das Display ansehe (es gab für den N581 wohl nur dieses eine Display), dann möchte ich persönlich auf diesem beruflich keine Fotobearbeitung durchführen müssen. Zur Präsentation der Bilder für den Kunden vor Ort (auf dem Laptop) ist es jedenfalls gänzlich ungeeignet.

Das hängt natürlich davon ab, was man unter "Fotobearbeitung und Drucken" versteht. aber bei der Auflösung ist das Bearbeiten selbst für Internetbilder ein Krampf und auf dem spiegelnden TN-Panel muss man sich schon einen passenden Platz suchen, um die Bilder hinreichend genau beurteilen zu können. Nachdem hier wohl keine Erfahrung besteht (ich hatte diese nach einiger Zeit damals an meinem Netbook mit ähnlich miserabelem Display), dürfte spätestens das Drucken zum reinen Gücksspiel in Sachen Farbgebung werden.

Am Ende würde ich mir daher das Geld für die SSD sparen und entweder zu sowas greifen
HP 250 G5 schwarz, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (Z2Z88ES#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder noch ein paar Euro drauflegen und z.B.
Acer TravelMate P459-M-59C3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(nur Win 7, etwas langsamere CPU, dafür mit IPS-Display) nehmen.

Jedenfalls, wenn das kein einmaliger Einsatz bleibt und der Laptop danach wieder über drei Jahre ungenutzt im Schrank steht. Rechne auch mal Deinen Stundensatz (oder vieleicht die gesparte Freizeit) gegen, bis der alte Rechner wieder so läuft, dass Du ihn nutzen kannst.


----------

